# A few of my turkey calls



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I started a little side business last winter turning turkey calls. I posted some pics here a while back but in recent months they've "evolved" quite a bit and they're getting better and more refined.

Here's a few pics. I'd love to hear your feedback...Positive or negative!

This one was entered in a callmaking competition that a turkey hunting magazine is putting on. Won't know the results until October though. It is curly claro walnut with a Waterlox finished rubbed out with 0000 steel wool and waxed.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Bocote. The striker was turned with the grain oriented sideways to show off the end grain. Mylands finish.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's one made from maple burl. This one is finished in spar urethane, and the picture was taken after one of three coats.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Cocobolo, also with the end grain striker.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I like them , the finish is wonderful , Good luck in the contest .


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Termite those are flippin awesome!! :thumbsup: I want to get started on doing some calls and turkey calls as I have some hunter buddies who have been after me to make some. Gorgeous choices of wood and the strikers are well, uh, striking too! Great job and I am really, really impressed.

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's some awesome work.


----------



## SawsAll (Jul 16, 2009)

*Turkey Calls*

Great job on making the calls and good luck with the contest!!!:yes:

Tim


----------

